# I don't see this being made any time soon, but it's a cool thought I had.



## Damian Voidscale (May 31, 2018)

I was debating putting this in the community discussion forum, but I decided that since what I have in mind is most likely comic based, I might as well put it here.

Anyway, this is an idea I had. I don't know how realistic of an idea it is, or if it'll ever be made, this is more just a train of thought I had and wanted to share. And who knows? Maybe me or someone else will get this done sometime. hell, maybe someone already has and I just haven't heard of it. Either way, I think it's a cool idea, and whould love to see it in some way at some point.

Basically, this all started with me thinking about... I guess the easiest way to put it is "the world we've created." Think about all of your fursonas. All your characters. All your YCH's and your commissions. Now think about everything in them. The different stories, species, settings.  When you see, say, a protogen in a group ych, you don't question that. it's perfectly normal to have a protogen fursona. but think about all that story, all that cool, futuristic technology that could come with them. Or think of any magical characters, that means we've established that magic is a thing.

My point is, we've basically created one of the biggest fictional expanded universes... probably ever! And yet you don't ever see it leave those friend groups and those YCH's. All of those comics and stories all have great worlds of their own, but they're all their *own worlds*. I've never seen us take advantage of the world we've created. the giant one that we now live in, with all of it's magic, technology, and creativity that we've all helped make. what's happening in the world of those pictures you see? Don't you wanna see something like that on a large scale?

Who knows, maybe I'm just stupid and this has already been done, but if not, wouldn't you want to see that?

Now, that's basically all I wanted to say right there, but since I've brought this here, I might as well say something about how a comic like this might work, because I did think a little bit about that.

Okay, so, first of all, I don't think it would be directly sequential. I think it would be more of a constantly expanded collection of short stories. With an idea like this, they could range drastically in theme. You could go from sci-fi action to normal romance, but they would all be connected by the universe they take place in.

Now, as for how it would be made... well, I don't exactly plan on jumping up and making something like this. Hell, I already have a bunch of other ideas that I haven't even started, I can't suddenly start up something like this. 

But what I was thinking was if the world is community made, the stories should be too. A bunch of stories, done but various different artists working casually, all collected under one name to bring that world together. I don't expect that to start up anytime soon either, don't get me wrong, but it's just a thought. And if that was ever actually started, then I could definitely take the time to work on it too.

In conclusion, don't take anything I just said too seriously. This was just a random train of thought that I thought was kinda cool, and that I thought I would casually take the time to share. regardless, thanks for taking the time to read all this, and what do you think?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 2, 2018)

I would be 100% on board with helping write out those short stories. This actually seems like a fun side project a bunch of people of different talents, skill levels, and tastes can work on together. Imagine if we as a community have one giant comic full of self-contained stories that anyone can help with/add to if they feel led to do so. We could flesh out an entire Universe, if not a Multiverse of Furries!!!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 2, 2018)

I would definitely help create something so big! It’s a really neat idea, and one I’d love to see brought to life. It’d be kind of like those book series where the books are created by different authors all working together to expand the story, and I think those are great. I agree with Akuro in that it has great potential, and it would bring a lot of different people together to work side by side.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Jun 2, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I would be 100% on board with helping write out those short stories. This actually seems like a fun side project a bunch of people of different talents, skill levels, and tastes can work on together. Imagine if we as a community have one giant comic full of self-contained stories that anyone can help with/add to if they feel led to do so. We could flesh out an entire Universe, if not a Multiverse of Furries!!!





Monsieur Doveteux said:


> I would definitely help create something so big! It’s a really neat idea, and one I’d love to see brought to life. It’d be kind of like those book series where the books are created by different authors all working together to expand the story, and I think those are great. I agree with Akuro in that it has great potential, and it would bring a lot of different people together to work side by side.



Wow! I'm starting to think this actually could be made! I mean, I still have no idea where to start with something like this, but it's nice to know there are other people who would like this. I guess a good place to start would be: what do you think the name should be?


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 2, 2018)

Kinda reminds me of those "Chicken soup" books for the souls, but furry edition. Haha. 

It sounds really cool. ☆


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Jun 2, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Kinda reminds me of those "Chicken soup" books for the souls, but furry edition. Haha.
> 
> It sounds really cool. ☆


Never thought of it that way, but yeah, I guess that is what it is. And thanks ^^


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 2, 2018)

Damian Voidscale said:


> what do you think the name should be?


Hm...I'm bad with titles, so I'll just rapid-fire a few:

Unifurse (I'm sorry for this one XD)
Animalia (2nd taxonomy rank. aka animal kingdom)
Tail of Tales
(I'll edit this when I can think of more)


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Jun 3, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Hm...I'm bad with titles, so I'll just rapid-fire a few:
> 
> Unifurse (I'm sorry for this one XD)
> Animalia (2nd taxonomy rank. aka animal kingdom)
> ...


C'mon, that first one wasn't *that *bad XD
And yeah, I like those ideas. I'll keep thinking of others.
(I was thinking something vague, but encompassing, like: "The F Collective" then I realized that one was a little *too *vague)


----------



## Baalf (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm not sure if I'm a good enough writer, but I'd love to contribute to something like this.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Jun 3, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I'm not sure if I'm a good enough writer, but I'd love to contribute to something like this.


I love the fact that people are actually liking this idea!


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 7, 2018)

I love the idea of a shared world for our characters. I know that for me at least, it's very nice to imagine my fursona being able to interact with the fursonas of other people. I originally made my fursona to be part of a world someone else had created.


It could be useful to have more such worlds, so there's something for everyone, whether they like ferals, anthros, sci-fi, magic or whatever. If I were to think more of this, I'd probably start with something smaller than a whole world. Maybe come up with ideas for a city or small country. Government, social structure, climate and such. 

I'm not much of a writer, unfortunately, so I'd rather be brainstorming ideas, than writing stories.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Jun 7, 2018)

Constance said:


> I love the idea of a shared world for our characters. I know that for me at least, it's very nice to imagine my fursona being able to interact with the fursonas of other people. I originally made my fursona to be part of a world someone else had created.
> 
> 
> It could be useful to have more such worlds, so there's something for everyone, whether they like ferals, anthros, sci-fi, magic or whatever. If I were to think more of this, I'd probably start with something smaller than a whole world. Maybe come up with ideas for a city or small country. Government, social structure, climate and such.
> ...


That's awesome to hear! Exactly the kinda thing I'm hoping to hear in response to this ^^ Though, I think I might stick with the world idea. Don't get me wrong, I *totally* see where you're coming from, but I think viewing it as a whole world would help expand the possibilities. We don't need to introduce and expand on everything, we just need to provide information when it's required, and clarify any constant rules present in this world (an example of this that I've already decided on is that normal, non-sentient, feral animals exist in this world normally, which would fill any plotholes that might come from leaving that unanswered)


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 11, 2018)

Did you write anything about your world? I'd love to see this project continued


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Jul 11, 2018)

Constance said:


> Did you write anything about your world? I'd love to see this project continued



Not currently, no. Been kinda busy ^^; 
haven't forgot about it though


----------



## Yumus (Jul 11, 2018)

Are you just looking for like a database for all this stuff to go?


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Jul 11, 2018)

Yumus said:


> Are you just looking for like a database for all this stuff to go?


I'm honestly not even sure yet. it's in more of an idea stage right now.


----------



## Yumus (Jul 11, 2018)

Damian Voidscale said:


> I'm honestly not even sure yet. it's in more of an idea stage right now.


Cause im sure you could set up a forum like this one for it


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Jul 11, 2018)

Yumus said:


> Cause im sure you could set up a forum like this one for it


Well, this is supposed to be a group made thing, so I suppose someone could, but... I sure as hell can't  ^^;


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 30, 2018)

I'll write the script for this! Who else wants to pitch in?!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> I'll write the script for this! Who else wants to pitch in?!


I'm down!


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Aug 30, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> I'll write the script for this! Who else wants to pitch in?!





AkuroZinnui said:


> I'm down!


Sweet! I really want to start this, but I genuinely don't know how I should, so I'm glad to hear that ^^


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 31, 2018)

So, I'm willing to do art for the comic. if anyone else wants to do it, DM me.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Aug 31, 2018)

Well, I do want to, I just want to know if I'd actually be able to draw what I'm being requested to, y'know?


----------



## TR273 (Sep 4, 2018)

I wouldn’t mind getting on board with this, I can sort of draw and can have a stab at writing. 

You were asking if anyone knew if anything like this had been done before well I think it sort of has if you do a search for the ‘Cross Time Café' that was a sort of multiple contributors/ characters thing, that sort of stemmed from the ‘Barr Wars’ (this is a guess on my part but the format seemed similar).  Also somewhere along the line the Barr Wars produced a book called Crusade (see image) which was fifteen artists following a loose storyline and somehow not managing to get in each others way, you used to be able to buy copies of it through the Cross Time Café but not anymore.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 4, 2018)

Let's do it together! does anyone have Medibang? The website has a feature to collab and stuff.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> Let's do it together! does anyone have Medibang? The website has a feature to collab and stuff.


I do not, currently, but I probably will get one because you said that.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 4, 2018)

TR273 said:


> I wouldn’t mind getting on board with this, I can sort of draw and can have a stab at writing.
> 
> You were asking if anyone knew if anything like this had been done before well I think it sort of has if you do a search for the ‘Cross Time Café' that was a sort of multiple contributors/ characters thing, that sort of stemmed from the ‘Barr Wars’ (this is a guess on my part but the format seemed similar).  Also somewhere along the line the Barr Wars produced a book called Crusade (see image) which was fifteen artists following a loose storyline and somehow not managing to get in each others way, you used to be able to buy copies of it through the Cross Time Café but not anymore.
> View attachment 39515



Thank you ^^ and I appreciate the info. I'll have to look into that more


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 4, 2018)

Damian Voidscale said:


> I do not, currently, but I probably will get one because you said that.


DM me once you've made one. I'll set things up.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> DM me once you've made one. I'll set things up.



okay ^^


----------



## TR273 (Sep 4, 2018)

Damian Voidscale said:


> Thank you ^^ and I appreciate the info. I'll have to look into that more



Just a friendly warning, read the prologue section on the Cross Time Café page first because it is like walking into an asylum run by the inmates, the prologue does explain the madness. There’s also a rather nice comment about the philosophy of collaborating on something like this.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

This sounds like a great idea and I would love to chip in as well. I write stories myself but mostly hard copy stuff. (I will slowly add more and more furry based books to the local library and brainwash everyone in my town into wearing fursuits! MUHAHAHA) But I don't really do well writing multiple large book series or things anywhere near the scope of what your talking. But if you just need a few small bits and pieces or even a few chapters are written up or just fresh perspective to bounce ideas off of I am willing to help you out as much as I can.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> This sounds like a great idea and I would love to chip in as well. I write stories myself but mostly hard copy stuff. (I will slowly add more and more furry based books to the local library and brainwash everyone in my town into wearing fursuits! MUHAHAHA) But I don't really do well writing multiple large book series or things anywhere near the scope of what your talking. But if you just need a few small bits and pieces or even a few chapters are written up or just fresh perspective to bounce ideas off of I am willing to help you out as much as I can.


That sounds awesome! would really appreciate it ^^


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

pm me if you would like to speak or see my discord here Morning-mouse#9949


----------



## Palette Splash (Sep 19, 2018)

If we're going to create a cohesive universe we will have to define how it works and the lore (cultures, history, are there normal animals and humans as well as anthros, ect.), or else all the comics will contradict themselves and this will just become a collection of comics without any link between them.

So I think we should start building up the world becore making comics. Since it's a communautary project we should do it democratically too (like someone proposes an aspect of the world and everyone vote on it, for example). Or we may choose a group that will do world building comics (history, big events, ect) and the rest will be done by everyone.

It would be complicated to do but I think it could be done. I have a lot more ideas but I don't want to look like I'm imposing anything on anyone, so I will stop for now.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 19, 2018)

Palette Splash said:


> If we're going to create a cohesive universe we will have to define how it works and the lore (cultures, history, are there normal animals and humans as well as anthros, ect.), or else all the comics will contradict themselves and this will just become a collection of comics without any link between them.
> 
> So I think we should start building up the world becore making comics. Since it's a communautary project we should do it democratically too (like someone proposes an aspect of the world and everyone vote on it, for example). Or we may choose a group
> 
> It would be complicated to do but I think it could be done. I have a lot more ideas but I don't want to look like I'm imposing anything on anyone, so I will stop for now.


Let's start a group on a website. Any sugestions? I say medibang.com


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 19, 2018)

Yoo this is something I been thinking about

MAke this a thing


----------



## TR273 (Sep 19, 2018)

Palette Splash said:


> If we're going to create a cohesive universe we will have to define how it works and the lore (cultures, history, are there normal animals and humans as well as anthros, ect.), or else all the comics will contradict themselves and this will just become a collection of comics without any link between them.
> 
> So I think we should start building up the world becore making comics. Since it's a communautary project we should do it democratically too (like someone proposes an aspect of the world and everyone vote on it, for example). Or we may choose a group that will do world building comics (history, big events, ect) and the rest will be done by everyone.
> 
> It would be complicated to do but I think it could be done. I have a lot more ideas but I don't want to look like I'm imposing anything on anyone, so I will stop for now.



I agree, I've asked the people over on the CTC forum for some tips since they have done something like this before.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 19, 2018)

MediBang! - Social Networking Site for Posting Manga, Illustrations and Novels

Create an account and join! We can make this happen!


----------



## Palette Splash (Sep 19, 2018)

Created my account, is the group created yet? For the name I liked animalia, and maybe furrymalia would be good too


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 20, 2018)

Palette Splash said:


> Created my account, is the group created yet? For the name I liked animalia, and maybe furrymalia would be good too


Yeah. Lemme Dm you the link.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 20, 2018)

https://medibang.com/creators/myteam/detailTeam?teamId=6837625


----------



## Palette Splash (Sep 20, 2018)

The link doesn't lead to any group...


----------



## Palette Splash (Sep 20, 2018)

Though with a project this size and complexity we would be better off with a website. Maybe we could start off on Medibang but create a patreon account so we can buy a domain and hire a web designer (if none among us can program a website). If we don't have one already we should get a good artist on board so we will have more appeal at first (if the art looks meh we won't be taken seriously)

I see myself as a decent artist but not especially good.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 20, 2018)

(sorry I've been so quiet lately everybody. been a little busy with some stuff recently. Keep in mind I am still taking the time to read everything put here, even if I don't have time to respond to everything)


----------



## Palette Splash (Sep 21, 2018)

Just telling you that I'm going to create a new account because I don't like my name anymore. If you see a Ramona Rat somewhere (will be greyish purple with blue skin) it's me


----------



## Faexie (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello it's me again (Palette Splash)


----------



## Faexie (Sep 23, 2018)

I found a site that seems to be perfect for our project. It's called playhouse (www.playhou.se) but it's back to beta at the moment. The main page explains what you can do with it though. It's mainly for roleplay but allows for galleries so we can post comics on there


----------



## TR273 (Sep 23, 2018)

The Great Wall Of Text-is.

I got some good information off the CTC Forum I’ll break it down as best as I can but this is going to be a wall of text.

First this is the WORST idea in the world (outside of sailing across a shark infested sea in a boat made entirely out of meat.) It is also the BEST idea ever IF IT IS DONE RIGHT. We can have an enormous amount of fun doing this but it is going to require a lot of organisation and we all need to be on the same page. 


One of the first things to consider is an update schedule and the format for the comic (5 days a week/3 Days a week/once a week/ full page, full colour/strip , full colour/ strip, black and white, etc…).  The schedule has to be manageable for everyone and it has to allow for things to happen, example, say I agree to draw 10 pages for one story and 2 weeks in I slip on some ice and break my wrist, somebody is going to have to fill in, either one of the other artists in the project or a spare artist (I’ll come back to this point later).

Story and organisation

The setting should be a shared /neutral territory.  Each story should be organised as a self contained entity, so one editor (who is the final authority in all but one matter) a dedicated writer, and an art team. The art team should never be 100% of the available artists to allow artists to take a break/ work on other projects/ allow a buffer in case of accidents.

The writer/s it works better with a single writer but a small team works too. Everyone has input at the brainstorming stage but eventually it is up to the writers to take all the bits of clay and mould them in the a fine tapestry of a story (I’m not saying our stories would be like a clay tapestry I just like the image).

The editor (I would suggest this role rotate from project to project) is final authority/referee on the story; it is their job to keep the project moving forward.

Some rules


We all have an agreement of use each other’s characters but not abuse them.
Character creator has final say on how a character is used NOT the editor.
In all other matters the Editor’s decision is final
Have fun, make people laugh.

We will have to make decisions on how Magic and Science interact in the world but that can be dealt with once we know what kinds of characters we have in the pot.

Sorry if this sounds a bit preachy or it is a bit jumbled, I’m not good at writing stuff down.

Thanks for ploughing through this.


----------



## Faexie (Sep 23, 2018)

I have this idea where everyone can post comics, stories, videos, ect and users can upvote it as "should be canon" and if it's upvoted enough a team of moderators (who will be well versed in what's already canon) will decide to mark it as canon or not.

And we could make events (a big storm, a festival, an alien invasion...) that content creaters could make comics/stories/... about or incorporate in their ongoing stories.

I agree that every character in the project should be in the public domain, but I would add that the character's creator should decide what's canon about that character.

The setting could be a Zootopia-inspired city with some suburbs and villages


----------



## Faexie (Sep 26, 2018)

Can I make a post about it so I can see if there are more people who want to be on board?


----------



## TR273 (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm still on board, I think we should do a small test to see what we currently have in the talent pool.


----------



## Faexie (Sep 26, 2018)

I can draw pretty well (I made my profile pic). I'm also pretty good at drawing poses and facial expressions and I have a bit of know how with character design and panel placement. I'm decent at drawing hands. I don't have much experience with backgrounds and don't like to do them but I can manage.

I also have good story and character ideas every once in a while, but I'm not sure if I'm good at writing dialogue


----------



## TR273 (Sep 26, 2018)

I can make a decent pass at drawing (the profile pic is one of mine), poses can be a bit hit or miss, hands and feet can be a problem but I am getting better.  With regard to writing, well I can do it, I have done a few ideas and translated them into cartoon scripts and rough drawn them out, the people I've shown them to seem to like them.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh Yeah, guess I haven't really said anything about what I can do. Well, I consider myself a decent artist (I, too, drew my own profile pic). Some poses don't turn out right, and every once in a while I find a species That's kinda difficult for me. I don't have too much experience with backgrounds, but I can do them if I push myself to. My story writing isn't anything special, but I think it's decent.
Here's my gallery


----------



## Faexie (Sep 26, 2018)

Also I'm going to admit that I'm a bit of a procrastinator, so I'm not sur if I'm going to be reliable...


----------



## TR273 (Sep 26, 2018)

I know that feeling .
I was just thinking we are saying what our skill set is but not what we normally do, as in genera (might be the wrong word). I normally aim for SiFi and 'slice of life’ with a big dash of weirdness.


----------



## Faexie (Sep 26, 2018)

I go with whatever comes through my mind but slice of life and fantasy are more my thing


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 26, 2018)

I'd say I lean more towards horror than anything else, but far from exclusively


----------



## Faexie (Sep 26, 2018)

Damian Voidscale said:


> I'd say I lean more towards horror than anything else, but far from exclusively



I couldn't tell


----------



## TR273 (Sep 28, 2018)

Two things have crossed my mind recently;

First it might be an idea for the purposes of collaboration if we knew who is in what time zone (I'm in GMT) since that may affect the flow of ideas.

Second thought I had is we should try and do a short (3 – 5 page) comic as a dry run and to see how well we work together, and identify any weak areas. It doesn't have to be spectacular but since we have Fantasy/Horror/SiFi, and ‘slice of life’ the result could be interesting.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 28, 2018)

Damian Voidscale said:


> I was debating putting this in the community discussion forum, but I decided that since what I have in mind is most likely comic based, I might as well put it here.
> 
> Anyway, this is an idea I had. I don't know how realistic of an idea it is, or if it'll ever be made, this is more just a train of thought I had and wanted to share. And who knows? Maybe me or someone else will get this done sometime. hell, maybe someone already has and I just haven't heard of it. Either way, I think it's a cool idea, and whould love to see it in some way at some point.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea how many times did I thought about creating maps with our characters in world but close to each other? Me in Poland, @Skychickens sitting somewhere in her hut doing her thing and inviting @Guifrog for a tea as they live nearby and out of nowhere @TacomaTheDeer comes over and together they jump in a boat to swim to @Joni as he and @Some Moron are having a drink and @Some Moron draws his fursona finally... etc

That would be fucking awesome 

I could help with writing, for example expanding words and dressing it nicer


----------



## Joni (Sep 28, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do you have any idea how many times did I thought about creating maps with our characters in world but close to each other? Me in Poland, @Skychickens sitting somewhere in her hut doing her thing and inviting @Guifrog for a tea as they live nearby and out of nowhere @TacomaTheDeer comes over and together they jump in a boat to swim to @Joni as he and @Some Moron are having a drink and @Some Moron draws his fursona finally... etc
> 
> That would be fucking awesome
> 
> I could help with writing, for example expanding words and dressing it nicer


I think we talked some time in last post wins about, what would it be if we all would live in one building. That could be interesting too.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

Joni said:


> I think we talked some time in last post wins about, what would it be if we all would live in one building. That could be interesting too.


All the dogs *must* get soundproof rooms, I’m tired of the howling at 3am :V


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 28, 2018)

Joni said:


> I think we talked some time in last post wins about, what would it be if we all would live in one building. That could be interesting too.


Do you think I haven't? You would open my door just to hear Cossack song being played with me in the middle of roomdancing Hopak and swinging sabers around


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 28, 2018)

I know! It could be one massive RP


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 28, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Two things have crossed my mind recently;
> 
> First it might be an idea for the purposes of collaboration if we knew who is in what time zone (I'm in GMT) since that may affect the flow of ideas.
> 
> Second thought I had is we should try and do a short (3 – 5 page) comic as a dry run and to see how well we work together, and identify any weak areas. It doesn't have to be spectacular but since we have Fantasy/Horror/SiFi, and ‘slice of life’ the result could be interesting.


that sounds like a good call. (also, I'm in pacific time)


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 28, 2018)

(also, I'm glad to see some other people are enthusiastic about this  )


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 28, 2018)

Anyone ever heard of The Sandman? It’s one story a collection of artists. Worked really well. 

I’ve seen webcomics that are a bunch of short strips from a lot of artists in one setting. Also worked out well. 

I think what might be easiest is having  a monthly schedule of events. It’s October? How about a spooky infestation of a ghost plot hook that people have to respond to. Then people can submit art, comics, writing, etc which will be logged by a team to a specific area. Then you can go through links to view, read, etc. and the theme hooks tie together. If October has the ghosts and dealing with them, November might be a theme of other things going oddly because of the ghost problem. So it’s like one overarching story with the month themes, but a lot of response to it.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh yeah, btw guys. I've been thinking about this for a while, but for some reason it didn't occur to me to mention it until now. I don't know how much attention I'll be able to dedicate to this alone if/when we get it going. In addition to still being in school and having to focus on that, I also have a few of my own personal projects that I've been trying to focus on. How much time do you think we'll need to individually dedicate to something like this?


----------



## Faexie (Sep 28, 2018)

@Damian Voidscale  I think we can all contribute as much as we can and are willing to. Some will do very little, others will do a lot, and it's fine that way since it's a community project.

We would need a team of admins that will be more involved to keep things from descending into chaos, though.


----------



## Damian Voidscale (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh, I'm sure I can still fully support this ^^ I could totally still fill that role


----------



## TR273 (Oct 5, 2018)

@Damian Voidscale 
With regard to contribution from my end it will depend on the week since my work patterns are irregular and I do have some cartooning projects to work on. But I do tend to work quickly so my output should be ‘steady’ al the least.


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello


----------



## TR273 (Oct 5, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hi and welcome.


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Hi and welcome.


Thanks buddy


----------

